# osta gain peps



## Mkpaint (Sep 10, 2012)

Testing ghrp2/mod grf1 giving rat 100mcg of each morning and 30 min before bed. 1st dose last night rat slept restless and heart rate went up rapidly for 20-30 minutes also sweated alot. Night shot rat was not fed after shot. Morning shot same thing heart/sweat and rat looked hungry. I fed rat 15 minutes after shot this morning. Will add observations later.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 10, 2012)

Strange sides. My rat gets insatiable hunger, then sleepiness  - which is what most scientists expect.

Morning dose needs to be countered with a hit of caffine as its preWO


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 10, 2012)

rat has big 24oz cup of coffe every morning and a shake two scoops of protien powder, 2 eggs, mixed with water and ice. hopefully my rat starts sleeping better.


----------



## Researcher (Sep 10, 2012)

Could just be anxiety thinking about the shot and wondering how it will affect you...


----------



## osta-president (Sep 10, 2012)

If you are doing this for research and not personal use then I would say lower your dose, and make sure you are accurate as possible. Then you can work your way up. What you think is 100mcg may be a little more. 10mg of Ghrp2 and 6 from us is very potent/pure.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 11, 2012)

Would it be worth it to add a third shot in the middle of day? Goals are healing and bf loss plus getter bigger stronger long term.


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 11, 2012)

Mkpaint said:


> Would it be worth it to add a third shot in the middle of day? Goals are healing and bf loss plus getter bigger stronger long term.



For you test subject to get the maximum benefit out of the combo it will need to get injected up to 6 times per day. But adding the shot in the middle of the day will add the extra help for bf loss.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 11, 2012)

This


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 18, 2012)

How is your research going bud?


----------



## TREMBO (Sep 18, 2012)

If you're trying to loose fat what and how many time you need to wait to eat after the mornibg shot?


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 23, 2012)

TREMBO said:


> If you're trying to loose fat what and how many time you need to wait to eat after the mornibg shot?


from what i've read you should wait at least 15 min. before eating any carbs or fats they stop the gh release. i usually wait 30 minutes then have 2 scoops of protien powder and .5 cup of oatmeal mixed with water and ice to make a nice shake. 
weel 2 weeks in on testing subjects tendonitis is getting much better and back has been healing nicely. subject got back in gym last week been out for 2 weeks and had kind of a light week not wanting to re injure anything. sleep is going good keep waking up 1-2 hrs before time to get up and feel rested but toss and turn for last bit of time before subject gets up. to early to tell about fat loss but i've decided we are going to test long term like 6mnts. will probably add middle of day shot back in to mix now that subject seems to have overcome the sides and nausea and anxiety are no longer issues. thinks pumps may have been better didn't seem like subject stayed sore very long either. will know more after this next week going to turn it back up. also doing 20-30 min cardio ed after lifting.


----------



## brundel (Sep 23, 2012)

THis happened to me the first few GHRP-6 shots I did.
I felt super hypoglycemic and heart rate was increased.

After 2 shots it stopped and the rest of the cycle was very good.

Its also true you want to wait 15-20 min to eat and start with the protein. This way your starting the feeding process and building process but not creating a heavy insulin spike which will blunt the GH spike.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 26, 2012)

Since I've adjusted well to peps im going to add a third dose to Subject pre workout on empty stomach to help fat loss.


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 3, 2012)

starting the 4th week of research and subject has seen a about 5 lbs weight gain with no diet changes(but running test cycle) going to tighten up the diet a little and add some cardio to see what happens. muscles are feeling fuller and more pumped sleep is good and subject feel well rested. added 3rd dose this week pwo but before cardio. subject is experiencing a little cramping in forearms near wrist don't know if its related or not.


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 6, 2012)

ok it the end of week 4 and the subject is experiencing increased muscle fullness and great sleep even on nights with less sleep wake up rested. started having pain in wrist and forearm i've heard high gh can cause capral tunnel(spelled wrong) like pain could this be from peps? going to drop weekends from testing and just test m-f and let everything clear sat/sun any thoughts


----------

